# Remote Start Issue



## goldiesii (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi all, we recently had a remote start installed in our MB, uses the idatastart BZ1 module. At least twice a week it loses sync, and you have start the car with the key and let it run 15 sec and shut off to re-sync. Anyone have this issue, or even better an explanation and/or solution? Thanks! :thumb:


----------

